

The Perl 6 Coding Contest - perlgeek
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/nq34x/the_2011_perl_6_coding_contest/

======
eliben
Why post a Reddit link rather than a direct one:
[http://strangelyconsistent.org/blog/the-2011-perl-6-coding-c...](http://strangelyconsistent.org/blog/the-2011-perl-6-coding-
contest)

~~~
perlgeek
my mistake, and thanks for posting the direct link.

